# Some good lighting prices?



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

http://www.eliminatorlightingdirect.com/Halloween_Lighting_s/73.htm

Are these good deals?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The 1000 watt fogger for 70 bucks looks good to me, but then im a novice. I also like the mini strobe for 10 also? Well guys...is this a good BUY????


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I also like the octo bar. That way i can change the lighting depending on my mood.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey anyone out there?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Five Below has mini strobe lights for $5.00. They seem to have them year round. I thought the prices on other stuff was high.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool good to know thanks Karen


----------

